# How do sod farms do it?



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

With so many sod farms around my area I've always wondered how they seem to grow and establish perfect grass so quickly and consistently. I've grown up around these farms my whole life and it just amazes me. Never does it come in looking spotty. Even during extreme heat/drought it just always looks perfect. What do they know that I don't?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I ask same question to the guy from sodfarm and he just smile.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I think they just leave it to it's own destiny, :nod: don't stand over looking on every couple of hours. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

jabopy said:


> I think they just leave it to it's own destiny, :nod: don't stand over looking on every couple of hours. :mrgreen:


Lol you may be onto something!


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

magic ingredient? I'm surprised nobody has said the joke yet.

I do share your sentiment though. I even watched a couple sod farm videos just now and found it very interesting.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

It's their profession. SOD is grown in full sun, and under ideal conditions.


----------



## LawnOrder (Sep 29, 2019)

Anthony Drexler said:


> It's their profession. SOD is grown in full sun, and under ideal conditions.


"Under," is the key word. They don't farm grass - they farm _soil. _ Good soil management practises produce healthy lawns. In short, their worms are well-fed and healthy.
.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm a believer in practice makes perfect. I would assume that sod farmers get a lot of practice.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

Well for one thing they do what any good farmer does by prepping the soil properly before they even consider planting a crop. They are not going to throw down a munch of seed on construction top soil like most home owners. Then try to throw whatever product the see on YouTube hoping for a miracle. They get usually a good loam or sandy loam soil by tilling and adding the proper amendments. They also may plant crops that replenish the soil full of nitrogen before hand and till it in there.

Another big thing to consider is sod is usually over a year old before it's harvested. That's not even counting the time spent on soil prep. That means it takes a year of planting seed, watering, fertilizing, and mowing over and over till it thickens up. Most home owners judge their seeding after 2-3 weeks. Famers are not going to sweat over how thin it is 3 weeks in they know it takes time to spread and thicken up.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

The 100% KBG sod grown in my area is harvested at ~18 months after seeding. I found that tidbit interesting but it makes sense once you think about it. It is grown on a former bog that was drained on what is called "peaty loam" and is the blackest soil I have ever seen. They showed me pictures of methane bubbles formed underneath and trapped by the turf and it looks exactly like a sprinkler main break at a golf course.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I can't say this is indicative of all sod farms, but this is a google earth image of an area I am familiar with. The pin in the upper right is the sod farm with an area where sod was recently harvested leaving bare soil. The pin on the lower left is a farm field (soy I believe) that has been recently plowed. Notice anything?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Two of the sod farms that I am familiar with in my area are both on the Kansas River bottom. One east of Topeka and one on the north side of Lawrence. Beautiful sandy loam soil and plenty readily available water for irrigation. They can also use chemicals for ag use because they are farms.
The guy that ran one of them told me "The worst year of growing sod pays better than the best year of corn or beans. If you don't mind losing the soil."


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> "The worst year of growing sod pays better than the best year of corn or beans. If you don't mind losing the soil."


That's no joke. Those sod fields are 4-6 feet lower than the surrounding soil levels.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Also it's not uncommon for these farmers to have degrees in plant/soil science/agronomy.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I wonder what the regular routine is?

My guess is that they put down X amount of this and x amount of that without soil testing every year because they are that dialed in...


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I can't say this is indicative of all sod farms, but this is a google earth image of an area I am familiar with. The pin in the upper right is the sod farm with an area where sod was recently harvested leaving bare soil. The pin on the lower left is a farm field (soy I believe) that has been recently plowed. Notice anything?


Looks like the muck soils of Stark County...


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Butter said:


> Two of the sod farms that I am familiar with in my area are both on the Kansas River bottom. One east of Topeka and one on the north side of Lawrence. Beautiful sandy loam soil and plenty readily available water for irrigation. They can also use chemicals for ag use because they are farms.
> The guy that ran one of them told me "The worst year of growing sod pays better than the best year of corn or beans. If you don't mind losing the soil."


What DO they do when the run out of soil? They lose a couple inches of topsoil every time they harvest.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Very interesting reading all the reply's. Not sure why I thought they harvested multiple times a year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Equipment, money, and expertise.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Looks like the muck soils of Stark County...


Correct. Are you a former Buckeye from Stark County?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

MDJoe said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > Two of the sod farms that I am familiar with in my area are both on the Kansas River bottom. One east of Topeka and one on the north side of Lawrence. Beautiful sandy loam soil and plenty readily available water for irrigation. They can also use chemicals for ag use because they are farms.
> ...


I don't know that. They probably move to another field. The soil is very deep there. It would take many years to run out and you'd be farming sod in a deep hole. I really don't know.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> > Looks like the muck soils of Stark County...
> 
> 
> Correct. Are you a former Buckeye from Stark County?


Akron, actually.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

MDJoe said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > Two of the sod farms that I am familiar with in my area are both on the Kansas River bottom. One east of Topeka and one on the north side of Lawrence. Beautiful sandy loam soil and plenty readily available water for irrigation. They can also use chemicals for ag use because they are farms.
> ...


I think I read Matt say on one of his posts or live feeds or somewhere that the sod actually creates dirt and it is a myth that you lose topsoil when harvesting sod.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Jayray said:


> MDJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Butter said:
> ...


Interesting. That is the kind of thing that folks at TLF would be eager to test. Gives me the idea of "TLF sod."


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Jayray said:


> MDJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Butter said:
> ...


http://murffturf.com/wp-content/uploads/How-Much-Soil-Does-a-Turfgrass-Farm-Deplete.pdf


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Very interesting!


----------

